

Linux Kernel Log: Main development phase of Linux 2.6.31 completed - ddfall
http://www.h-online.com/open/Kernel-Log-Main-development-phase-of-Linux-2-6-31-completed--/news/113614

======
swombat
Is this newsworthy? Shall I post an update to mention that I fixed a few bugs
on my start-up yesterday?

~~~
kirubakaran
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=636543>

That was pg's reply to your earlier meta-comment. You don't seem to have given
up.

~~~
swombat
Don't try to censor me.

